# Need Help with Wall Paint Color Selection



## l_lynn_h (Mar 21, 2012)

Talia,

Thanks for your input. I agree, green doesn't work; and since I already have a green room (sage), I don't want two of them. 

I have been using the paint selector tool from BMoore. The only color I seem to think might work is the color "stunning". I then toyed with the idea of a gray color. Then I wondered if it isn't so much about the wall color but maybe the accent pieces.

Maybe I should just pick a safe neutral tone like beige, but I like color. Not real sure why this room is so difficult for me!


----------



## jiagia (Mar 28, 2012)

What about a very very light yellow....Not a bright yellow or a deep yellow...perhaps a offwhite yellow...


----------

